# Goodbye DirecTV :.(



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Ok.


----------



## ClemSole (Nov 12, 2004)

You'll be back.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Word to the wise: Don't cancel DirecTV until after you're satisfied with the performance of the TiVo HD over a period of at least a week.


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

I have both an HR10-250 (Tivo) and the Directv HR20. I really like the HR20 even though I didn't think I would.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

durl said:


> I have both an HR10-250 (Tivo) and the Directv HR20. I really like the HR20 even though I didn't think I would.


See this is the way to post it. If stanly would have put it like this I never would have gotten on his case. :up: I had nothing against anyone posting about the Directv dvrs untill Stanly comes in and says its better than tivo you wont miss tivo. I have used both and I prefer the tivo interface. I had an r15 and did not like it at all. My nephew had a hr20 and preferred a SD TiVo. Someday I may have no choice in the matter. Than I will use the hr20. In life you can almost get used to anything. When I first got my 42 IN Plasma it was strange to watch it after a 32 inch. Now I would have it no other way. I am happy watching SD On it.

If someday I am forced to use a directdvr It will be like jumping in a cold pool. I will adapt. (Just Like The Borg)


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

jordanz said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


Don't go Just yet the disintegration may not be total Yet.. IMO you can put your D* Account on hold and pay nothing. and see what happens in the next 6 months. We may all get a surprise and find out that D* resigns a new contract with tivo. Call D* and tell them you want to temporarily suspend your account. There is no monthly charge to do this. DO NOT Allow the Comcast installer To touch your D* Wiring. Watch them very carefully. Tell them that you intend to have both Directv and comcast. If you Don't they will butcher your D* wires and use them to run the comcast!!


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Don't go Just yet the disintegration may not be total


Actually, I'm keeping D* upstairs. If Comcast is as bad as everyone says, I will join the HR20 Borg.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

jordanz said:


> Actually, I'm keeping D* upstairs. If Comcast is as bad as everyone says, I will join the HR20 Borg.


So basically your opening post was a complete falsehood.


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> So basically your opening post was a complete falsehood.


I hate troll posts like this.

Yes, I really am leaving DirecTV. Yes, the Comcast guy is coming today (in about an hour). I don't mind giving DirecTV another month's fees so I can compare the two.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well you made a choice and thats the choice you must live with..... so Bye and enjoy


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

jordanz said:


> I hate troll posts like this.
> 
> Yes, I really am leaving DirecTV. Yes, the Comcast guy is coming today (in about an hour). I don't mind giving DirecTV another month's fees so I can compare the two.


Ok, which is it? Are you completely shutting off your Directv? From your last post, I take that as no. So explain to me how are you leaving if you plan on leaving a device connected and continue to pay a sub to Directv?


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> Ok, which is it? Are you completely shutting off your Directv? From your last post, I take that as no. So explain to me how are you leaving if you plan on leaving a device connected and continue to pay a sub to Directv?


For the remainder of August, I'll have D* upstairs. Then, after that, I turn it off.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

jordanz said:


> For the remainder of August, I'll have D* upstairs. Then, after that, I turn it off.


Why not just suspend the account. You pay no monthly fee. And it makes it easy to go back. If say directv anounces a new S3 Directivo. Still its your choice


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Others are offering the OP some good advice. Why not Suspend your Directv account and then if you are not happy with the Cable, switch back. It costs nothing, and if you do decide to switch back, its alot easier than starting again.


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> Others are offering the OP some good advice. Why not Suspend your Directv account and then if you are not happy with the Cable, switch back. It costs nothing, and if you do decide to switch back, its alot easier than starting again.


I didn't know that was a possibility. I'll definitely do that.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

The title should read "Soon to be Goodbye to DirecTv"!

Your title and then the initial posts implied you were leaving and not turning back. 

Then, you stated that you were keeping it upstairs when presented with the "side by side" scenario.

You have been a member long enough (despite the few posts) to know better than to "approach" the masses like that. I am surprised you didn;t get flamed!!

At any rate, I was CLOSE to getting cable, but their high installation fees made me change my mind. I will wait until this fall when the new "birds" start broadcasting!


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

I didn't realize that there are so many pedantics here. I stand by my original post. I really am leaving DirecTV. Because there is no downside to it, I'm leaving DirecTV in my bedroom for the remainder of August. After that, I'm turning it off and getting another Tivo HD box. I also reserve the right to change my mind in the future.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

jordanz said:


> I didn't realize that there are so many pedantics here. I stand by my original post. I really am leaving DirecTV. Because there is no downside to it, I'm leaving DirecTV in my bedroom for the remainder of August. After that, I'm turning it off and getting another Tivo HD box. I also reserve the right to change my mind in the future.


  Be sure you check in here before changing your mind, just in case you need a boatload of advice before doing so. 

Seriously, I hope you get a chance to let us know how your transition went and how satisfied you are with the end result--TiVo HD on cable.

I am considering the same type of change, but I need to see where both Comcast (with their "upcoming" TiVo version) and DirecTV (with their upcoming HDTV channel expansion) go in the near future.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll keep all these technicalities in mind when I make my "So long, DirecTV!" post.


----------



## motts70 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just haven't broken the habit of reading this forum yet!! 

I left for Fios 2 months ago but had 2 months of Directv commitment left . I canceled Monday. I didn't suspend. I may be back at Directv someday but it will be hard to get me to commit to 2 years. Fios - no commitment required. 

Fios has been very good so far. Two months is hardly enough time to judge but the price / PQ (HD is amazing) are hard to beat. The DVR has been an adjustment from Tivo but honestly all it does is record and play TV. I just have to watch the scheduled recordings a little more closely and erase shows I have seen already a little more. Not to bad. 

Directv is a fine service but I just got tired of feeling they were out to get my money without really caring about the customer. Everyone has to make a buck but I want things in return and they just got offtrack from my view. I want Directv to think they have a product people want and realize they don't have to trap you or trick you into staying. 

Plus Fios feels like Directv did in the early days. Maybe I just like being in on a new service. Only time will tell if this internet thing is really going to make it.


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going through the stay with DirecTv vs going to cable (comcast). I would stay with DirecTv no questions if they offered Tivo. I still have a series 1 DirecTivo but need to upgrade to HD and as you all know DirecTvs DVR is pretty lame in comparison to Tivo. Plus, the series 3 Tivo's make me drool. 

I am so torn as to what to do since Comcast is low on my list of quality companies. 

Let me know how you like cable.


----------



## robertbug (May 26, 2005)

Who cares what this guy, or girl, does? Anyone who has ever had a satellite and then tried to live with cable lives to regret it.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

robertbug said:


> Who cares what this guy, or girl, does? Anyone who has ever had a satellite and then tried to live with cable lives to regret it.


Not true. I left DirecTV for cable 6 months ago and I have no reason to go back. The only thing I will miss is Sunday Ticket, but my teams sucks and it isn't worth paying hundreds to watch them lose. I'd rather have TiVo than Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Since the OP broke the goodbye DTV "rules", I'll add...

goodbye Directv!

I'm picking up a TivoHD today, cable cards to be installed tomorrow. The trees around my house have finally made it impossible to get a dependable signal. No HD sets in the house yet. Initially, I'm getting the HD to replace the dual tuners of my old Dtivo. Anyone looking for a 140 hr GXCEBOT?


----------



## kilo (Jul 5, 2003)

Buh, bye!

I'm going to wait and see what comes of the ongoing talks between Liberty Media (D*'s new owner) and TiVo. Liberty's CEO, Malone, is a sharp deal maker,and I don't think he'll let 2.6 million TiVo users go to cable. I don't think this is the end of the road for D* and TiVo.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I guess mark me down as happy with my Directv. My zippered Tivo units do everything I want them to do, and as long as I can get PATA hard drives, I see no reason to change to something else. Our local cable company here, Cox Cable, sucks big time. I had them before, had constant outages, my cable internet was out more than it worked.

AT&T DSL and Directv have been rock solid reliable for me, no reason to change to anything else.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

jordanz said:


> I didn't realize that there are so many pedantics here.


This is TCF, where you are considered to be wrong until you are proven to be more wrong.

Anyway, I feel your pain. As much as I like DTV, I can see its days are numbered as I consider moving to HD.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> I guess mark me down as happy with my Directv. My zippered Tivo units do everything I want them to do, and as long as I can get PATA hard drives, I see no reason to change to something else. Our local cable company here, Cox Cable, sucks big time. I had them before, had constant outages, my cable internet was out more than it worked.
> 
> AT&T DSL and Directv have been rock solid reliable for me, no reason to change to anything else.


DirecTV is fine if you are still watching SD. When you switch to HD you will have to switch to cable if you want to continue to use TiVo. If you find you are happy with the DTV HD DVR then you won't have to switch.


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> This is TCF, where you are considered to be wrong until you are proven to be more wrong.


LOL! Actually, most vertical communities are like that.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

robertbug said:


> Who cares what this guy, or girl, does? Anyone who has ever had a satellite and then tried to live with cable lives to regret it.


I've never _had a satellite_. Where did you keep it ? Those things are huge. I'll let DIRECTV lauch and worry about the satellites.

But seriuosly now..

I don't think I'll be getting rid of DIRECTV and switching to cable TV anytime soon.

Those cablecards sound like a whole lot of fun to deal with and pay for every month.

Isn't a cablecard like the access card in the DIRECTV boxes ? I've never had any problems with the DIRECTV access cards. It's pretty much, call DIRECTV to activate it and forget it. A technician doesn't have to come out 1-5 times to get the card working right, no monthly fee for the card.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I've never _had a satellite_. Where did you keep it ? Those things are huge. I'll let DIRECTV lauch and worry about the satellites.
> 
> But seriuosly now..
> 
> ...


How do you Lauch


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Isn't a cablecard like the access card in the DIRECTV boxes ? I've never had any problems with the DIRECTV access cards. It's pretty much, call DIRECTV to activate it and forget it. A technician doesn't have to come out 1-5 times to get the card working right, no monthly fee for the card.


A Cablecard I believe is similar to an Access Card.

The Monthly Fee for the Card could be seen as the $4.99 a month Mirror Fee. Thats how I see it, but I have also seen the Cable Companies charging way more for a Cablecard.

Maybe the Cable Companies should employ Directv Techs to set up and install their cards. Have never had any problems installing mine. Perhaps the Cable Companies Techs need FURTHER training or something..


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Why are you leaving Directv? What pushed you over the edge?


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

wolflord11 said:


> A Cablecard I believe is similar to an Access Card.
> 
> The Monthly Fee for the Card could be seen as the $4.99 a month Mirror Fee. Thats how I see it, but I have also seen the Cable Companies charging way more for a Cablecard.
> 
> Maybe the Cable Companies should employ Directv Techs to set up and install their cards. Have never had any problems installing mine. Perhaps the Cable Companies Techs need FURTHER training or something..


Cablevision, never considered a cheap service charges $1.25 per card.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

$1.25 per Card is cheap.

Check out this Thread:

Cablecard Prices


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

snickerrrrs said:


> Why are you leaving Directv? What pushed you over the edge?


I'm not the OP, but it seems to me he's leaving due to the lack of TiVo HD offerings on DirecTV.

Certainly that's what will push me away when I go fully HD at home. I am more loyal to TiVo than I am to D*.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

jordanz said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


Don't let the door hit your fat a$$ on the way out. Enjoy Comcrap and Time Warner when Comcast sells more of it regions to Time Warner.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

macquariumguy said:


> I'm not the OP, but it seems to me he's leaving due to the lack of TiVo HD offerings on DirecTV.
> 
> Certainly that's what will push me away when I go fully HD at home. I am more loyal to TiVo than I am to D*.


I have equal loyalties, but I can't dump NFL Ticket. I made the switch from DTvioHD to the DTV HD DVR. Tivo is clearly better, but I would say that the DTV boxes are not as junk as I thought they would be. I trust they improve them over time.


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

OP here. I've just posted a long thread with my experience of moving from DirecTivo to Tivo HD w/Comcast: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95985


----------

